# ?? mucous plug



## tot (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi i am now 37 weeks. After not feeling so good last week i have now started to loose a bit of egg white ish mucous (not blood stained yet) Could this be the start of my plug?  Am trying to stay active to try get things going.

tot


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

The plug coming away doesn't really have any bearing on when labours going to start, it could be another couple of weeks yet, but you are doing the right thing though by keeping active, but take it easy and listen to your body and rest when you need to,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

